# Post your auction treasures!



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

90% of the tools, machines, paints, stains, woodworking books, magazines, and other great stuff I have for abusing wood I have gotten at auctions. Buying a tool for a dollar is just one step below getting it for free…. I always say.

This is a workmate that I got for $8.00


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Emma,

Many people laugh at the B&D Workmate but I am not one of those. I have had mine for over 20 years and still use it frequently. I actually did not buy it, I won it at a drawing at Kmart along with a cordless drill (long gone), a circular saw, a 1/4 sheet orbital sander, and a heat gun, all B&D. Of this bunch, the Workmate isthe one I use the most! I hardly ever use the CS as this is one of the tools that is hard to handle with RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis), the heat gun I use once in a great while, and the sander is probably next after the Workmate!

When I don't want to make a mess in my garage I grab the Workmate and move to the driveway.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Of Mr Ron Hickman, inventor of the B&D Workmate:

Inspiration struck Mr Hickman in 1961 when he was building a wardrobe - and accidentally sawed through an expensive chair that he was using as a makeshift workbench.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use a lot of B&D tools. They have held up well and I am not nice to them.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a box of 15 Speedball linoleum cutters and 3 things of ink all for $8.00

I'd like to use these linoleum cutters as wood carving tools. I have a couple of books on carving. One book is on how to carve caricature people and the other is releaf carving. I know poplar and bass wood is good for carving. I have poplar wood but it's all old pallet boards. I could maybe glue the boards together to make blocks.










These are some of the blades that came with the speedball handles.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Look at this thread :
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35306

about 170 comments


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

You did way better on this than the $1 drill !


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

MonteCristo

The orange plastic speedball cutter on the right is the only one that has a price tag on it for $7.50 and I'm assuming that the wooden one's would go for twice as much… and who know how long ago that price tag was put on there?


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Both of these sets of Marples carving tools went up for bid and I got them both for $22.00
From the boxes they look like they're pretty old but never used. From what I've heard Marples are pretty good tools.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I got these at the same auction that I got the Marples at. They're eight Buck Brothers wood turning knives. I can't remember what I paid for them… I'm guessing that it wouldn't have been more than 15 maybe 20 dollars. My meds stop working when I have to pay more than $20.00 for something. the quality doesn't look nearly as good as the Marples. You can see machine grinding marks up and down the blades when the factory sharpened them. I'd still like to know if there crap or not.










I want to see what you people have gotten at auctions!


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

What are these bits worth?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Heck of a nice score on the marples chisels emma. Depending on the shank size of the router bits id say worth at least a buck a piece used. Ive got a bunch of 1/4" shank but im slowly converting to all 1/2" theyre just a bit safer. The article also has "lots of wood clamps". You can never have enough clamps. I dont do any turning but i do know that the older buck bros chisels are of good quality.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

On the B & D workmate. People can what ever they want and they will, but in the event you have no bench, nothing………..this little gem can be a life saver.


----------

